# Spur, nipple, elbow



## CaptK (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey, first post here, going out saturday to the nipple to try to get some tuna chunking, high speed wahoo troll, and hit some weed lines. If anyone could help with any tips doing any of these things it would be much appreciated! Anything helps!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say stay around the nipple elbow area even ene of the nipple


----------



## CaptK (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you! I heard reports of free jumping billfish and yellowfin busting. Does chunking sound like a good idea or trolling mostly?


----------

